# Sore/swollen 'bits'



## RobbieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi 

I wondered if you could offer me some advice. 

I am 33+3 days and for the last two days I have been very swollen and sore/itchy below.  Ive been wearing a pad due to embarrassing leaks if I sneeze etc but they are the same brand I have always used so I dont think its related to that.  Is this normal?  Ive been having period like pains on and off for nearly a week now and baby has definitely dropped.  In my previous pregnancy I was induced early and never experienced this.

Any advice would be great 

Thanks 
x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Robbie

It could be the pads as you can become more sensitive down there. It could also be thrush. 

I think you need to see your midwife to discuss and possibly treat you for thrush. 

Kaz xxc


----------



## RobbieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks kaz - I have an apt on Friday with mw can it wait til then or is it urgent I see her? Xx


----------



## RobbieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Kaz I've just noticed I seem to have a hard lump in my labia ?

I can't see down there though 

Xxx


----------



## RobbieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Kaz dont worry I have been checked by my GP and all looks ok  x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry I was at work. But that's good. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## RobbieM (Jun 26, 2011)

No need to say sorry hon - I know you are mega busy - I just wanted to let you know you didnt have to reply  xxx


----------

